# [ROME] Coppedè, liberty, art decò, fairy houses



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*ROME: Quartiere Coppedè & Casina delle Civette*

Those are some photos of strange and hidden architectures in Rome, sited in Via Nomentana zone.
The _Quartiere Coppedè_ and _Casina delle Civette_ in Villa Torlonia, a mix of liberty, art decò and revival style.
Those are not touristic places so it's a pleasure to discover this hidden corner of Rome.
Some photos are taken from flickr.
I hope you'll enjoy them :cheers: 

*Quartiere Coppedè*




































































































































































































































































































































































































*Casina delle Civette*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

successful thread  
why you don't post some underground pics of rome, pincio?


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

that's not at all what I would assoziate with Rome. But still nice.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Lucas. said:


> that's not at all what I would assoziate with Rome. But still nice.


In fact Rome, offers much more than the usual tourist routes.

There are a lot of areas of the city, pretty unkown for the tourist and that's a pity. 


anyway great pics of the Coppedè. love it! :cheers:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

brilliant! excellent! beautiful!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Ancient,roman,renaissance,baroque,liberty,modern architecture in ROME!...in few words..It's the ART stereotype.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Roma makes my day


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Map*










*Quartiere Coppedè*
*Casina delle Civette*

^^


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

simply incredible! beautiful!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*The architecture is impressive!! thanx for sharing*


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

the vatican city I thought it was like a peninsula or island in the middle of Rome.....but just recently I look at the city from above and I see no border between the 2 cities....so vatican city they have enclosed wall to separate them from Rome? or it's just 1 city with 2 names and legal systems?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

bang said:


> the vatican city I thought it was like a peninsula or island in the middle of Rome.....but just recently I look at the city from above and I see no border between the 2 cities....so vatican city they have enclosed wall to separate them from Rome? or it's just 1 city with 2 names and legal systems?


If you arrive in Vatican City from Via della Conciliazione there are no wall to separate Vatican from the rest of Rome (St. Peter Square is a part of Vatican City). The walls are on the other side.


----------



## Italic (Sep 16, 2005)

Rome is incredible!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Hi Italic, how are you?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Postcard from *Coppedè*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, flashy architecture!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Rome is so beatiful..


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Postcard from *Coppedè*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

LOL Tohr, why "Potato Lover"? What do you mean?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marvelous pics :cheers: Excellent work, thanks kay:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2591859517/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Thank you, photos are taken from flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This building looks great ^^  and your avatar Pincio is very nice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Pincio said:


> Postcard from *Coppedè*


i just loooooooove this house! seems like a real "good fairy" house of the Wizard of Oz or something :lol:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New awesome photos of Rome; thanks again @Pincio


----------

